
Scaling Everest - mthoms
http://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/world/scaling-everest/
======
briandear
Finally a mainstream media story that doesn't spend ink on disparaging Everest
mountaineers. The amount of negative (and inaccurate) reporting about the
"problems" of Everest is irritating. Especially since very few of the
reporters have actually been there. Outside Magazine, ironically is among the
worst offenders.

